# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Авторская тема Ильи Баранова

## baranov107

Композиции и аранжировки для гитары. Инструментальное исполнение. Послушать можно на soundcloud
Мой веб-сайт с примерами произведений для гитары.

Пока не сотрудничал по написанию, пишу для себя, когда есть желание.

----------

Владислав Рыбчинский (02.09.2020)

----------


## baranov107

Всем привет! В прошлом году сделал две аранжировки для гитары: Por una Cabeza и La Cumparsita. 

Идея пришла сама собой, довольно неудобно было играть по тем нотам, которые были в интернете + был у меня приобретенный сборник уже давно. А если не получается сыграть производение - значит нужно его переписать по своему. Не совсем так, но получилось неплохо на мой взгляд. Партию скрипки в Por una Cabeza преобразовать в исполнение для гитары получилось успешно, в чем вы можете лично убедиться - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCnTbjzmoAo

Что касается La Cumparsita - ее я написал менее объемной и доступной для среднего уровня гитаристов, не без своих вложений. В целом полтора месяца на подготовку и 4 дня на написание. Видео пока не снял, еще не разучил как следует. Но ноты вы можете использовать для себя на оба произведения. Жду ваших отзывов! :Smile3:

----------


## baranov107

Привет всем! Написал пьесу "Приход весны" изначально для гитары, но в итоге получилась более удобной и красивой по звучанию для начального/среднего уровня пианиста.

----------

gallina1 (18.03.2020)

----------


## baranov107

Всех поздравляю с всемирным днем поэзии! Поэтому поводу есть сегодняшнее стихотворение:

Есть в коронавирусной системе
Дилема общая для всех:
Нельзя и с теми быть, и с теми
Передавая тем и тем.
Ссылаться также можно часто
На всех друзей своих извне
Но если Google в ссылки пустит
Своих придуманных друзей:
Проверки разные и тесты,
То будет вирус не проблемой
Не зная вовсе с кем и где
Прийдется на работу выйти,
Уже без Google, в темноте
И там фигачить снова и снова
Как некоторые говорят
Поэтому вы ссылки ставьте
Когда с утра не выспались еще
Чтобы понятно было только
Кто не платил за них вчера -
От всей души ему нужна!

Илья Баранов

----------


## baranov107

Хотел поделиться парой несложных произведений. Возможно кто-нибудь возьмет на гитаре несколько тактов. Однозначного ответа нет насчет качества этих пьес. Для человека у которого есть желание научиться и такое понравится, тем более что они не сильно закрученные, со строгой логикой в игре, как у Каркасси. Планирую на будущее еще писать короткие произведения в качестве разминки для мозгов.

 - Просто пьеса

 - Блюзовая пьеса

----------

